# autotrail mohican useage



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Many thanks to those people welcoming me to the forum.

This our first venture into motor home travelling aimed at our retirement next year so I have many questions that need answering, any help would be appreciated.

My MH has been winterised by the dealer therefore no gas or water is present so have not had the chance to check if all works, although I'm sure everything is ok. 

I have a xerox copy of a manual but it shows the Cheyenne not sure if it has suitable answers for for me.

My first (of many i'm afraid) is that I have a small sliding cover over what seems to be a gas inlet and the recess also houses a loose valve or brass tube, can someone advise its function as I thought the gas supply was via canisters stored in the front nearside compartment.

Also is a full "Idiots guide" manual available and if so from where.

Many thanks
Terry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Terry

Ref: your previous question about "where to post", this would be better in the AutoTrail forum where it would attract the attention of other owners with specific knowledge.

I'll move it for you. No problem.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If this is on the outside of the van it may be an outlet to which you can attach a gas BBQ. If that is it it's called a BBQ outlet, Alan.

Edit: I should have said that although there is no full guide that I am aware of all you need is on here, or just keep asking.

It might be worth checking that your van has been properly prepared for winter, not all dealers a competent and things can be missed.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, it is the external gas BBQ point - sounds like you're lucky, the brass valve is probably to fit onto a gas hose to feed a gas bbq. When we bought our van, there was no valve - luckily though the dealer managed to find one for us.


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for moving it Dave, I have now bookmarked the Autotrail heading.

One piece of info gratefully received a few more to go.

Is there a procedure for seeing if has been winterised, I have just assumed that if there is no water in tank and no gas bottles in compartment all is well. I would also like to run everything up,when the weather gets a bit better, to check everything works well, is there a correct procedure for this.
Regards
Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You would also want to check that the hot water boiler has been drained. As I remember the tank is under the bench seat on the drivers side. There is a little lever in the piping which opens the drain and empties the tank onto the ground outside. Make sure the toilet cassette is empty and leave the grey water valve open. 

I can't remember if there is a valve for draining the fresh water tank or whether you just run the taps till the tank is empty. I think there must be a drain valve so that water does not lie in the pump and pipes. Someone will know, Alan.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi Terry, know of no reason why gas bottles have been removed as part of winterisation. Have only ever removed mine when I needed to replace them.
Hope they have been supplied though.
Have a look at the gaslow refillable bottles if you need to buy, more expensive initially, but, even with the increase in price of LPG, are more economical than conventional refills.
Someone a lot more knowledgeable than me will be along with advice.
Sue


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Terry.

We have a Mohican an earlier model than yours but a lot are still the same bits and bobs.

As been said you have a BBQ point.

The drain for the water heater is outside the van where the plastic heater grill is on the drivers side. If you look in the bottom left corner of the grill you will see a plastic screw in plug, to drain down the hot water system unscrew it but make sure the water pump is off and all the hot taps are open otherwise you will get a shower from the plug.

I remove the plug completely and put it in the ashtray until next time I fill up.

To drain down the cold water turn the water pump off open the cold taps then look outside on the passengers side between the habitation door and the back locker under the body valance you will see a tap that comes from the water tank, open it and bob's your uncle sorted.

I leave it open all the time till I next use the van.

In the cassette department outside the bog you will see near where you fill the bog flush water is a sight glass to show the level of flush you have, pull it out of the plastic clip which will also pull out of the rubber bung it fits into, just let it hang down and all the water that is in the flush tank will drain out thus protecting the bog flush pump.
When empty just bob it back in place for the next time you use your van.

Anything else just ask..


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Both my Mohicans were recent models and had the hot tank drain under the seat as I said. They were not fitted with the older Truama water heater with the drain plug outside, they had the lever inside. Check which yours is Terry, Alan.


----------

